# Twister



## CJTORINO (Jan 20, 2003)

a '70 Ford Torino cobra "Twister Special" I'm currently working on.
used a Revell kit. and FredCady Decals.


----------



## jingles (Jan 21, 2005)

looking good, you got the color right on it looks like.


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

Lots of motor there! Looking good Chuck!

Chris


----------

